# Grape juice in Florida



## ugh (Aug 29, 2010)

Ok so here I am in Port St lucie. It's just about time to think about making wine again and I'm really not wanting to drive all the way (almost 3 hours each way) to Tampa to get fresh must. I fail to believe that there isn't anyone in this area that sells juice or that I'm the only one that makes wine near here...Anybody out there ?


----------



## Wade E (Aug 29, 2010)

Sounds like you need to move! Sorry, I know thats just not an option just for a closer place to get wine stuff. Cant help you here from CT.


----------



## myakkagldwngr (Aug 30, 2010)

I haven't looked into buying any juice around here, being I'm tighter than two pennies rubbed together. I do want to do some real grape, bad, but it's just not in the budget right now.
My brother drinks mostly Pino Nior and I would love to make 10 or 15 gallons of that to share with him after he helped me pick 75 pounds of my blackberries.


----------



## brushwood24 (Aug 30, 2010)

ugh said:


> Ok so here I am in Port St lucie. It's just about time to think about making wine again and I'm really not wanting to drive all the way (almost 3 hours each way) to Tampa to get fresh must. I fail to believe that there isn't anyone in this area that sells juice or that I'm the only one that makes wine near here...Anybody out there ?



Where in tampa do you get juice and what kind is it?


----------



## ugh (Aug 30, 2010)

Hey Wade I already moved from CT about 3 months ago. I was in Oakville not far from you. The place in Tampa is called Pardo Wine Grapes. The sell they California special juice and grapes as well. Looks like I will have to make the trip.


----------

